# Selling my "06 Firenze



## memyselfandi (Apr 21, 2008)

2006 Firenze (size 56) with roughly three thousand miles. Ultegra components (brakes are 105) on an indestructible frame with a fun but not too aggressive geometry. It sports Mavic Ksyrium SL (older model) rims, Continental Grand Prix 4000 tires, and a couple hundred miles new Fizik Arione saddle.

There are a few superficial scratches to the decals and ends of the shifters, but there are absolutely no significant faults to mention. This bike has been well cared for, well maintained, and NEVER crashed. I'm selling because I'm upgrading to an '08 ride.

Here's the ebay auction

High resolution versions of the images can been seen at 

http://www.carlcostasimages.com/litespeed

Here's what the company kicks:

http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2006/road/firenze_.aspx


----------

